# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  مژده ای دل که مسیحا نفسی می‌آید ... ، اکتان هم آمد :)

## مهدی کرامتی

*با سلام.

بالاخره ما نمردیم و اکتان هم آمد. دلفی کارها بیان وسط ، دوران گوشه گیری از Web Development تموم شد!

فعلا برای شروع اینا رو داشته باشید، بقیه‌اش تو راهه:*

----------


## Mahdavi

بابا بر خلاف همیشه 
این دفعه مثل اینکه بورلند از مایکروسافت کپی کرده (منظورم #C هستش) :lol: 
بالاخره من که راه رفتنمو فراموش کردم (کنایه از ضرب المثل قدیمی  :lol: )

 :roll:

----------


## Gladiator

مهدی جون سی دیشو داری برای ما هم بفرستی ؟ ما در گوشه ای دور افتاده از تمدن زندگانی میکنیم .  :mrgreen:

----------


## JavanSoft

آقای کرامتی 1 جعبه گز طلبت 
واقعا خوشحالمون کردید 
(کدوم Smile ماچیدن رو معنی می ده؟)

----------


## ali643

سلام
 بابا جون مردیم از بس که خبرشو شنیدیم
پس کی رو سیستم نصبش باید بکنیم
من بخاطرش کی تو خرج رفتم سیستمو ارتقا دادم

----------


## Anti_Evil

قدم نو رسیده مبارک !  :oops:

----------


## JavanSoft

راستی آقای کرامتی ...موجود دارید؟

----------


## ali643

آقای کرامتی ف____________ی چقدر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 :cry:آقا فکر ما بدبخت بیچاره ها هم باش :cry:

----------


## ali643

من دلفی 8 را می خواهم :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:

----------


## ramin_rp

سلام
اقای کرامتی (ماچ) به توانه 10000
آقا من چطوری میتونم دلفی 8 را تهیه کنم (بسته نرم افزاری کامل) وبا چه قیمت 
با تشکر
رامین 
 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## ساران سافت

چشم دلفی کارا روشن. :mrgreen: 
جالبش اینجاست که برای Microsoft .net framework ساخته شده. :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :evil2:

----------


## ali643

سلام
آقای کرامتی (ماچ :cry: )
لطفا شماره حساب بدهید............0100  یا 0101

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

*شماره حساب جاری <span dir=ltr>0311050826</span> بنام محمدمهدی کرامتی‌فر، بانک تجارت شعبه دهکده المپیک، کد شعبه 3110* 

مبلغ= 5000 تومان + هزینه ارسال = 6500 تومان

جزئیات بسته: 1 سی دی بهمراه ملحقات مربوطه.

*نکته 1:* لطفا پس از واریز به حساب شماره فیش بانکی را برای بنده PM یا Email کنید.

*نکته 2:* اگر وجه موردنظر از طریق یکی از شعبه های بانک تجارت در سراسر کشور واریز شود دریافت وجه توسط بانک مقصد همان روز تایید خواهد شد و در نتیجه مورد سفارش سریعتر بدست شما خواهد رسید.

----------


## canvas_for

آقای کرامتی حداقل سخت افزار برای دلفی 8 چیست؟
و سرعت آن (کمپایل و شروع دلفی) چگونه است؟ اینها هر چه جدید تر می شوند معمولا کند تر :roll:

----------


## jirjirakk

مرسی آقای کرامتی

----------


## jirjirakk

منم اکتان میخوااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااام

----------

اقا تبریک بالاخره این اکتان اومد  :lol: 
آقای وکیلی شما پروندت خرابه نمیخاد گز بیاری :mrgreen: 
شوخی بید بابا :oops:

----------


## JavanSoft

> آقای وکیلی شما پروندت خرابه نمیخاد گز بیاری


نوبت شما هم میشه که پرونده ات رو بشه

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

اینجا: http://www.borland.com/delphi_net
یکسری PDF هست که اطلاعات کامل درباره دلفی رو میده. یکی از اونها بنام System Requirements حاوی همون اطلاعاتی است که شما میخوای.

----------

گفتم که شوخی بود :oops: 
راستی اقای کرامتی
شما این سی دی رو چه ججوری تهیه کردین؟ :?:
راستی این عبارت ضایع "For Microsoft .Net framework" رو مجبور بودن بالاش بنویسن؟ :evil:  :evil:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

این نسخه از دلفی ویژه Microsoft .Net Framework است. نه اینکه خود دلفی اصلی باشد.
نسخه معمول دلفی معروف به گالیلو است که ابتدای 2005 عرضه میشود.




> راستی این عبارت ضایع "For Microsoft .Net framework" رو مجبور بودن بالاش بنویسن؟


خوب اگه بیان Delphi for Linux بدن نباید زیرش بنویسند For Linux است؟ اینکه دلیل نمیشه.
دلفی سر جاش باقی است، اما این نگارش ویژه Microsoft .Net Framework است.

----------


## ramin_rp

> نه اینکه خود دلفی اصلی باشد. 
> نسخه معمول دلفی معروف به گالیلو است که ابتدای 2005 عرضه میشود.


سلام 
این یعنی اینکه با اکتان نمیشه برنامه های استاندارد (برنامه هایی که با دلفی 7 مینوشتیم) ویندوز را نوشت و فقط برنامه های تحت وب باهاش می نویسند  :? 
لطفا در این مورد بیشتر توضیح دهید
با تشکر
رامین
 :oops:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> اکتان نمیشه برنامه های استاندارد (برنامه هایی که با دلفی 7 مینوشتیم) ویندوز را نوشت و فقط برنامه های تحت وب باهاش می نویسند


اکتان با وجودیکه هنوز برنامه های مبتنی بر VCL را پشتیبانی میکند بیشتر گرایش Web Development دارد.

----------


## ramin_rp

سلام 
پس گالیلو و اکتان با هم چه فرقی خواهند داشت؟

----------

اخه یکی از دوستامم vb کار هست اینو ببینه منو خفه میکنه :( 
هر روز تو دانشگاه کل دلفی و وی بی داریم :(

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

گالیلو نسخه ای شبیه به دلفی 7 است که Win64 Api (نسخه 64 بیتی Win32 Api که در ویندوز لانگهورن اضافه خواهد شد) را پشتیبانی میکند و ارائه آن پس از ارائه ویندوز لانگهورن، یعنی سال دیگه همین موقع خواهد بود.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> اخه یکی از دوستامم vb کار هست اینو ببینه منو خفه میکنه


دات نت محدود به VB.Net نیست. بلکه VB.NET هم یکی از زبانهایی است که برای برنامه نویسی دات نت بکار میرود.

----------

منظورم این بود که مایکروسافتیه 
همون بحث داغ جمگهای قبیله ای مایکروسافت و بورلند :!:

----------


## majid_n

میلاد جان مهم اینه که می شه با اون دماغ مایکروسافت و محصولاتشو به خاک مالید و بقیشم مهم نیست ... :mrgreen:

----------


## Abbas Arizi

> میلاد جان مهم اینه که می شه با اون دماغ مایکروسافت و محصولاتشو به خاک مالید و بقیشم مهم نیست ... :mrgreen:


مطمئنی؟

----------


## SSP_Software_team

بورلند اگه با تمام شرکت های دنیا متحد بشه بازم یکی از نوچه های مایکروسافته :mrgreen:

----------


## Gladiator

> میلاد جان مهم اینه که می شه با اون دماغ مایکروسافت و محصولاتشو به خاک مالید و بقیشم مهم نیست ...


بهتره در مورد مایکروسافت نظرت رو عوض کنی .

----------


## JavanSoft

> بورلند اگه با تمام شرکت های دنیا متحد بشه بازم یکی از نوچه های مایکروسافته :mrgreen:


 :!:  :!:  :?:  :!:

----------


## Hidarneh

> بورلند اگه با تمام شرکت های دنیا متحد بشه بازم یکی از نوچه های مایکروسافته


فکر نمی کنی یه مقدار برعکس باشه ؟ حداقل در مورد بورلند ؟

----------


## SSP_Software_team

یعنی این قدر حرف من جدی به نظر میرسید :lol: 
ولی گذشته از شوخی چه مایکروسافت و چه بورلند هر کدوم در جهت رشد و پیشرفت صنعت IT کارهای زیادی کردن و فکر میکنم نه من بلکه همه ی ما یه جورایی مدیون بورلند و مایکروسافت هستیم :wink:

----------


## ramin_rp

سلام
به نظر بنده هم میکروسافت در زمینه سیستم عامل برای پی سی و برلند برنامه نویسی سنگ تموم کذاشتن
نظر شما چیه؟
رامین

----------


## rezash

پس این وسط نقش شرکت سان چیه مخصوصا یا تکنولوژی عظیم جاواش.

----------


## siv

آقای کرامتی!
منظور شما اینکه یا اکتان می شه سایت طراحی کرد و جای html ,php,asp را می گیره
اگه میشه کمی توضیح بدین

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

اکتان تمام کارهای ویژوال استودیو دات نت + خیلی بیشتر را انجام میدهد و علاوه بر آنکه میتوان با آن یک سایت کامل را راه انداخت میتوان سیستمهای Multi-Tier ، وب سرویس ها ، و ... را در کمتر از چند ساعت پیاده سازی کرد.

----------


## omid_delphi2

سلام آقای کرامتی عزیز
الهی همینطور که دست دلفی کارهای ضعیف را میگیری خدا دست عزیزانت را بگیرد :wink: 
بابا ترا خدا یه فکری هم به حال ما بیسوادهای زیر دیپلم بکن
اقلا یه توضیحی بده ببینیم اکتان چیه 
من که یدفعه برگشتم به 10 - 15 سال پیش و یاد کتاب شیمی و اکتان و هگزان و ... افتادم
در هر صورت قربان معرفتت یه نگاهی هم به ما ضعفا بکن و حداقل یه توضیحی بده ببینیم این اکتان چیه؟؟؟
شاید ما هم مشتری شدیم
ممنون

----------

ایا توی اکتان از تمپلیت هایی که برای خوشکل کاری!!! سایت استفاده میشه میتونیم استفاده کنیم؟
در مجموع ایا کلیه امکاناتی که برای طراحی صفحات وب استفاده میشه توی اکتان قابل دسترسی هست؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

الف) بله.

ب) بله.

----------


## omid_delphi2

سلام آقای کرامتی
من دیروز یه مطلبی در این خصوص ارسال کردم ولی وجود ندارد
آیا اشکالی در آن وجود داشته؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

شاید در ارسال مطلب مشکلی داشته اید و مطلب ارسال نشده است.

----------


## ramin_rp

سلام
آقای کرامتی این سی دی من چی شد ؟ فرستادین یا هنوز نه؟
لطفا زود... :cry:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

رامین جان، شما این جور مطالب رو لطفا خصوصی مطرح کن.

بهرحال CD شما دو روزه که فرستاده شده است.

----------


## ramin_rp

سلام
چشم آقای کرامتی 
شرمنده :oops: 
رامین

----------


## سید مسعود موحد

آفای کرامتی جدید من تازه گیها یعنی 10/10/82 از قروشگاه تکنو 2000 دلفی 8 را با قیمت 3800 تومان البته با دو سی دی و پگ کامل تهیه نموده ام ولی نمیدانم که این نسخه من معتبر میباشد یا خیر از کجا متوجه شوم و آیا شما هم همین نسخه داخل کشور را دارید یا آن نسخه 3000 دلاری را

----------


## N_D

با تشکر از آقای کرامتی
 visual studio.net  شامل 5 تا 7 CD بود حالا این borland.net چند CD هست.

----------


## zehs_sha

اقای کرامتی ایا نسخه ای که اعلام کرده اید آلفا است  :oops:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> visual studio.net شامل 5 تا 7 CD بود حالا این borland.net چند CD هست


در حقیقت 3 تا CD است، اما CD3 هنوز بدست من نرسیده است.




> اقای کرامتی ایا نسخه ای که اعلام کرده اید آلفا است


خیر. نسخه Final است.

----------


## موسوی

آیا با برنامه های نوشته شده با نسخه 7 مشکلی نداره؟

----------


## SherlookHolms

بورلند دات نت را من دارم نسخه اصلی هم هست ولی 2 cd هست

----------


## vDelphi

حالا با این نسخه میشه به همون قدرت قبل با vcl برنامه نوشت؟ چون من که دیدم تعداد کامپوننتها خیلی کم شده!

----------


## ramin_rp

سلام
محیط طراحی گالیلو شنیه دلفی 7 هست یا 8؟ لطفا کمی توضیح دهید
با تشکر
رامین

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> محیط طراحی گالیلو شنیه دلفی 7 هست یا 8؟


ترکیبی از هر 2 میباشد.

----------


## zehs_sha

بچه ها یک سری به این سایت ایرانی بزنیدWWW.Harcd.com lمی توانید این cd را از این سایت با قیمت مناسب بخرید.فروشگاه فروش cd :wink:

http://<br />
<a href="http://WWW.H....com</a><br />

----------


## vDelphi

screen shot از گالیلو در اومده؟ یا اطلاعات کاملی ازش هست؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

خیر.
پروژه گالیلو هنوز شروع هم نشده است، اونوقت شما دنبال Screen Shot اش میگردید؟  8-)

----------


## vDelphi

یعنی ممکنه زمان ورودش به بازار هم به تعویق بیفته؟ :(

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

اگر بالا رو میخوندید متوجه میشدید. گالیلو حداقل 12 ماه دیگر به بازار میاید.

----------


## khafanovich

آقا ما قاطی کردیم..بالاخره این سی دس آقای کرامتی معتبر تر هست یا سی دی تکنو 2000 یا سی دی که در سایت هر سی دی هست؟ راهنمایی کنید لطفا

----------


## SherlookHolms

کرامتی !
هر چی پول بدی آش میخوری  :P

----------


## khafanovich

یعنی چه؟در ضمن فرق نسخه architectur...???? با بقیه چیه؟

----------


## Look in future

آقای کرامتی من ایران نیستم که بتوانم آن را از شما بخرم لطفا یک راه حل برایم بدهید
GitaGostar@yahoo.com 
در ضمن بدجوری لنگش هستم

----------

